# Ooohhh errrr...



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Ive left the waxies that long, theyve started pupating and turning to moths :lol2:

I found that just leaving them to it in the airing cupboard didnt quite work right. They hatched etc, but didnt grow very fast...until I put the container on top of the boiler tank itself.

Now I need to get more tall containers, more mix and find more room on the tank :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

:lol2: excellent


----------

